# Nearly 41 1 iui worked them mc, 1 failed.......what next, am I too old for IUI



## sloanlewis (Jun 2, 2011)

I am unsure as to whether I should try IUI again, we have done natural cycles, I ovulate like clockwork. My DH has no sperm at all after Chemo and we only met and fell in love 2yrs ago....................do hormones increase chances of success with IUI?? is anyone my age having any luck?? money is an issue for IVF and also unsure I want anything so invasive.

Any ideas, info or support would be most welcome.


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm about the same age as you and have been having IUI with injectables ttc no2. Also like you my first ended in m/c and second was negative. I am currently 10 wks pg from my third go and keeping everything crossed that things continue to go well. 

Personally I think it's a tricky question as to how long to continue. We had decided to stop trying when I reached 40, but then we were halfway through tx, so we said we would give it 4 tries. My clinic advised that due to age I was unlikey to be any more successful with IVF than with IUI. 

I'm not sure I've really answered you very well. Do you post on the over 40s board? I'm sure you would get better advice from the ladies over there.

Kx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi

Didn't want to read and run, each clinic seems to differ, I had 3 IUI's all    , all the way along I felt my clinic were keen for me to have IVF instead as the success rate was only 9% with IUI and they felt time was ticking by for me.  I was like you and wanted to try something less invasive first, you never know it can work  .

Good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi
just wanted to add to the stats, i had 1st iui at 38 which was successful DD age 3 now, then we tried again, 'once' in 2010, and i'm currently cuddling baby no.2 who's 3 weeks old     age 41 

i seem to defy the statistics and success rates of iui (we were given something like less than 7%)
best of luck,
xx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Alisha

That is fantastic and you have 2 bundles of joy to prove that IUI does work, congratulations on your new baby  

love suexxxx


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi
just ended up on this board as i was supposed to have consultation appointment today but it was cancelled due to lack of doctors.
have had some interesting conversations with partner in the past day or so and know i am wondering if icsi is really for us.  I know the best chance is probably icsi but i am terrified of the drugs, side effects and the cost.
Seeing some the wonderful success stories on here is giving me some hope and making me think of different options.
i will definitely mention it on my rescheduled appointment


----------

